# Is crying normal for us ladies?



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Is this nuts or what? I have been married over 20 yrs, have a few kids with this man, and I ignored him the past decade because of my drug addiction. I had no feelings (emotional, physical). Now, I am back in the game of life, and I am totally in love with him, and I find myself sometimes emotional. Today, I found myself crying for about a minute in the morning, because he has to go out of town for a couple days, and I will miss him. Am I normal, or emotional?

Here are my questions:
1. How often do you ladies cry?
2. Those of you in love with your husbands, do you ever cry or get weepy when you miss him?


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

ha ha well im very young gonna be twenty next tuesday 28th sept, well i got married at 17 so our relationship was all about working to make our future perfect 2gether, so i have been real emotional about leaving home, not being able to get pregnant right away, and other stuff but i kept it inside after a while because as he said i only know how to cry in the night time when he should be sleeping, so i havent cried for a long time with him knowing, when i do cry i feel stupid like im wasting my time i know my husband cares and love me but he just don't know how to deal with my emotional side, crying is ok but i think it shouldnt be wasted on things like that "well thats for me" i think u should stop crying because if u continue ur emotions will play with u and u will cry a river and expect him to comfort u and then there will be a huge problem men r weird creatures. so answered question 1 and 2 i dont cry when i miss him i get worried i dont know how far ur husband is but yes if he leaves the country i would cry every night lol


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I cry when I miss him, sure. He's currently working locally as a dump truck driver, but usually he's an over the road truck driver, and I spend a lot of time crying when he does that.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I think it is very normal. 
We cry means we are fragile. We ARE fragile, that's why men like us! They want to protect us. They like to protect fragile women. 
My husband doesn't make me cry. We have always been together since we married. We don't plan trips without each other. We don't look for jobs that we have to be away from each other. I don't want to be away from him. One time he had to go to a different city for half a day, I was worried. 
Other people made me cry. I would always cry in my husband's arms and seek comfort from him. He provides me with comfort. 
Now I am happy, I seldom need to cry. I don't talk to those people who had hurt me anymore. I just ignore them. I won't let people hurt me anymore!!!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think women are any more emotionally fragile than men, maybe less so. While I think it is perfectly normal for both men and women to get a bit teary-eyed when something touches your heart, I know very few women who actually cry much. I have a lot of friends and family I've known well for 3-5 decades, and haven't seen most of them cry more than once--and again, that was just getting teary-eyed, at a funeral or wedding or talking about something really meaningful. 

No one "makes" us cry, though. How we react to others is entirely of our own choosing. If someone's behavior irritates or angers you, maybe a good cry is necessary for some people to vent their frustration before they react. But part of becoming an adult means recognzing that somethings are really out of our control, and wasting energy on such things is a remarkable waste of a precious resource. I gave up crying jags a long time ago (at age 13, when I decided no one could "make" me cry) and have to say my life is 1000% better for it. I don't feel like anyone's victim, ever. I feel good about my ability to cope. Yes, there are times when I feel like crying, but that's my sign to get a grip and figure it out!


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

sisters, nobody sees me cry either. My friends would be surprised if I told them this little secret.

I agree with you that we own our feelings. You sound like a strong woman.


----------



## cklg88 (Sep 28, 2010)

You are very normal i am 29 and a very strong independent women. When i cry there is not a soul around, but i do it often for many different reasons. If you asked anyone that knows me if they thought that i cried a lot, they would laugh and say no way.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife cries like Niagra Falls and at the drop of a hat. She cries when she's happy. She cries when she sees a dead squirrel on the side of the road. She cries when she sees something sweet on TV. She cries at some music. Yes, she cries when I have to go off for a while and she cries sometimes if I do or say something sweet. It's just the way she is and I adore her. If she reacted differently, she wouldn't be her. Crying serves an important function. It's a way to release emotional crap so you don't get overwhelmed by it. It just means you're functioning like a normal human being. There's so much ugly, evil, tragic, and beauty in the world, it's really astonishing that we aren't all howling 24/7.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all the responses


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> My wife cries like Niagra Falls and at the drop of a hat. She cries when she's happy. She cries when she sees a dead squirrel on the side of the road. She cries when she sees something sweet on TV. She cries at some music. Yes, she cries when I have to go off for a while and she cries sometimes if I do or say something sweet. It's just the way she is and I adore her. If she reacted differently, she wouldn't be her. Crying serves an important function. It's a way to release emotional crap so you don't get overwhelmed by it. It just means you're functioning like a normal human being. There's so much ugly, evil, tragic, and beauty in the world, it's really astonishing that we aren't all howling 24/7.


Sounds like you understand women a lot. 
Crying is very good for us. Sometimes I feel very low and I don't know the reason, I just want to cry. I want to cry out all the poison in my body and then I am fine!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the responses


Sara, how are you recently. I don't see you post much. 

I am doing fine.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

(*Both of them-)*​
First off I am going to tell you, I am just like you are, I am also going to be telling you, where this is coming from and why, your job will be to tell me if I am right or if I am totally right in everyway... Before I do start telling you, though my husband would tell you, though what he is always telling me "That you are very emotional" But it is a good thing- here is the reason where it comes from...

1. You, are so drawnly towards your husband... You, feel so much love for him, that it is really so hard for you, to even show how strong your feelings are for him. It is not only strong love that you're feeling for him, you're deeply in love with him, whenever he is not around or anything along those lines you feel so lost without your husband near you. Without being near you...


2. You feel some depression coming on here- but not all the time. You, have also found yourself crying other times and not really sure on the reason of why, you are


3. You do not like being away from your husband- he makes you feel safe from harm and he is the world to you- you are scared one day that he will not be around with you, for you to wake up next to and to hold, to kiss and just to feel him near you 

_*(I am not talking about him divorcing you either)​*_
Okay, now that I have let you know three different things and how you, just sat there shaking your head that I was right on this. I will let you, though it is very normal to cry, you, let those tears follow all you, are doing is just feeling the real meaning of _*true love*_ and when you, do have true love within your heart it can hurt so much at times. Due to you not being able to show how deeply you really love the person you are with. Having a love like this is very precious and it very rare to come by- You, are normal so do not worry....


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Sep 27, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> My wife cries like Niagra Falls and at the drop of a hat. She cries when she's happy. She cries when she sees a dead squirrel on the side of the road. She cries when she sees something sweet on TV. She cries at some music. Yes, she cries when I have to go off for a while and she cries sometimes if I do or say something sweet. It's just the way she is and I adore her. If she reacted differently, she wouldn't be her. Crying serves an important function. It's a way to release emotional crap so you don't get overwhelmed by it. It just means you're functioning like a normal human being. There's so much ugly, evil, tragic, and beauty in the world, it's really astonishing that we aren't all howling 24/7.


*Your wife is so much like the way I am- you, think the way I do as well, and you are very right on what you, said. Your wife would not be who she is if she was not to do to those things. You, fell in love with her, being that way- and it is what her you're so right- I think you, would like to read some of my other posting I have left for others- and you, will see how much we're a like... I have ran into your name a few times here and there- But you, are so right though on what the true meaning of love is... *


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Blueeyed, it is #1, but I am puzzled - why am I suddenly so much in love with him, after 25 years of marriage? The past 4 months have been like this. At the same time, my kids are not as important as they once were - he has become my priority.

The other night I woke up, saw him next to me, and my heart filled with love for him. 

In a way, I am afraid my feelings will change, and that won't be fair to him. He loves how much I am in love with him.

Do you have any theory on why I feel this way?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Hormones, neuron connectors, soul, memory recognition, mental realization, a combination of all of these or only a few...

Bodies are amazing things. 

I'm a crier and I cry all the time for any extreme emotion; however, I've always been like this. It also allows me to be very empathetic and I draw strength from this and build wonderful relationships as well as give of myself and feel very happy in return because of it. It allows me the intense desire to dare to be the good I want to see in the world (favorite Ghandi quote that I love).

We are all different. My point is that you shouldn't worry about it. Enjoy it, soak it up because emotion is exactly what makes us different from computers. We have the ability to reason and think but also have passion and love because we feel. Whatever led to exactly where you are, your emotions are letting you know you're finally in the right spot.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Trenton said:


> Hormones, neuron connectors, soul, memory recognition, mental realization, a combination of all of these or only a few...
> 
> Bodies are amazing things.
> 
> ...



:iagree::iagree: I so agree, you are completely & utterly normal. To shed tears when you are feeling abounding LOVE, now that is a beautiful cry, we need more such tears in this world. 

To often, we pout & cry when we don't get our way, those are the types of crying we need to work on, try to curb, get a handle on ourselves, realize tomorrow will be a better day, it isn't always about US, but anytime we cry because we are feeling overwhelmingly THANKFUL for our spouses, or we know we will miss them terribly, miss their touch, why supress this? I believe all of our husbands would be so touched if this IS the cause of our tears. 

I have gotten movingly emotional a few times after my husband makes love to me, he has even been there with me one of those times, his tears dripping down onto my face, both of us started balling ! These are the precious Moments we will remember for the rest of our lives. 

I can start crying just listening to a song ..."Cats in the Cradle" is the absolute worst! or "Remember When" by Alan Jackson. OH my Lord, I can not stop when these songs come on the radio, or "Time in a Bottle" . I need to fix my mascara afterwards. I have balled relentlessly while watching some dramatic movies. Even a commercial can get me going , sometimes those Hallmark ones , they just have a way of grabbing you in the gut . 

I almost never cry in front of people, but alone with my husband, I hold nothing back if I am feeling it. 

It's all good.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Sara,

Not sure how old your kids are, now, but as they mature into adulthood they don't need you as much and you won't feel as clingy about them. At the same time, your husband should naturally become more important to you. I think what you're feeling is perfectly natural and normal.


----------

